# Shooters first Pics of Lang



## shooterrick (Feb 3, 2008)

OK here are the first few. Can't wait to fire her up!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I am such a lucky Bastard!

Attachment 7742 Attachment 7744


----------



## mossymo (Feb 3, 2008)

ShooterRick
You are a lucky guy, congrats !!!
Can not wait to see and hear some of your first results.....


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome!  Hey were those wheels extra???  Let me know:-)

Looks Great!  Can't wait to see it in action.

Steve


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 3, 2008)

A Patio 48?  Very sweet, make sure ya season her up real good!!
You gonna burn all wood or charcoal?


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 3, 2008)

I will do what i did on my old homemade unit i sold. I will burn lump charcoal for consistent heat and flavor with wood. It seems to work for me. 
The patio 48 is not mobile but thats splitting hairs other than this should be a tailgate party wagon for sure. I am already being asked to cook for 35 at the company I help manage.

How about this bad boy on a smoker
Attachment 7754




Attachment 7756


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 4, 2008)

Great lookin smoker!!! i can feel myself turnin green....

Ok.... ready for some qview....

Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice smoker.............

Kookie


----------



## xtexan (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't have to tell you... you got yourself a real nice smoker there!! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## g3automotive (Feb 4, 2008)

cool !!! i did not no you could get the 48 on a trailer (mobile)  sweet .... was there a big difference in price from the patio version ..???


----------



## gramason (Feb 4, 2008)

Must be nice, congrats.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 4, 2008)

SWEET!!!....I am soooo jealous!


----------



## squeezy (Feb 4, 2008)

That would suit my needs to a "T" ... lucky guy!


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 4, 2008)

Now that is one cute little Lang! Post us some pics of it in action and what it produces.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 4, 2008)

I was asked prices on the lang several times so my best advice is to go to Ben Langs Web site. The prices are listed there for each model, less freight charges.  www.pigroast.com   He is a great guy to work with.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 5, 2008)

U R 1 LUCKY SOB!

Could ya send me a huge picture so I can  blow it up and hang in front of my smoker, then I can drink beer and look at your smoker.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 5, 2008)

For the capt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attachment 7780


----------



## capt dan (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks  shooter, its make it soo much easier for me now.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one sweet smoker.


----------



## jet_deck (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the size of the firebox on that sweet looking unit?


----------



## shenk (Feb 13, 2008)

That is gonna make for one heck of a tail gate. Looks great


----------



## jmedic25 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Lang family!!! Don't waste your time putting charcoal in that thing.  That is a stick burner tried and true!    Start cooking and take some pic's.  Start using photobucket.com to host your pics and you can blow them up.  Now your cooking is going to be so good people are going to ask you to cook all the time.  That 48 is going to get real small in a hurry..  I already need a bigger one
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...  Everyone said that before....Now I agree.  Congrats Bro you are going to love that rig!....So are you buddys!


----------



## welder (Feb 15, 2008)

Cong on your new smoker. Use wood in it that what bbq is about


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry have not kept up with this thread.  Been 800 miles north in Cameron Mo. for grandsons birthday.  Man it was cold and ice and snow. Forgot how cold it gets up there. 8 degree highs.  Baton Rouge sure seems like summer now.  Fireboxx size about 17 inch square is a guess. I will measure it soon as i get some rest from the 12.5 hr drive.


----------



## cheech (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice rig you got there.

I'm still trying to convince the misses that once I get a Lang any Lang then I would be all set and never need another smoker again. Her reply is that is what I said three smokers ago and still found other smokers that I "needed"


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife always wanted a Bichon Frise which is a cue tip of a lap dog.  I found one at good price as they are expensive.  While she was hugging me for her new pet i reached around and pushed the add to cart button on the lang.  She never said a word and is still smiling at her new pup.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If mamas happy daddys happy.


----------



## cheech (Feb 16, 2008)

Unfortunately I got sideswiped by the wife and kids for either a bichon or a West Highland Terrior.

So now we have a nice West Highland Terrior and Cheech still  has not received his Lang or permission to get one.

I was told that before I get another smoker I have to get rid of one of the other ones.

That is like telling her we are ok her but if you want another child you have to get rid of one of the ones we have now.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 16, 2008)

I am prepping for my 40lb. butt smoke tonight...in 2 'low end' smokers...I WANT <--NEED sounds better... ;-)  ... that rig!!


----------

